# Early Delta Torpedo Attach Nut



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, I have an early Delta Torpedo that's missing the nut that holds it to the fender. can someone please tell me what size the hex is? I'm going order some and want to get the right size if possible.
the stud is 7/16 20 nft, I need the size of the outer hex.
also, if we figure it out, and I order 100 or however many come in a box, would anyone be interested in some?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

5/8 OD


----------

